# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Multicitation

## minnesota

Salut,

Je trouve dommage que la "multi-citation" ne fonctionne pas alors que le bouton qui lui est ddi est bien prsent. Ce qui fait que lorsqu'on veut multiciter, on doit le faire manuellement.

----------


## mlny84

Le bouton de la multi citation marche trs bien.
Tu cliques sur le bouton de multi citation sur toutes les rponses que tu veux citer puis tu cliques sur "Ajouter une rponse" et tu as tout les messages cits dans l'diteur.

----------


## minnesota

Salut mlny84,

Je pensais que a servait  intgrer les citations qui sont prsentes dans le message qu'on cite, qui justement disparaisse lorsqu'on fait une citation.
Ce qui veut dire que ce dsagrment perdurera. Mais bon.

Merci beaucoup.

----------

